
Tesla on Autopilot Slams into Stalled Car on Highway, Expect More of This - MagicPropmaker
https://www.forbes.com/sites/lanceeliot/2019/05/26/tesla-on-autopilot-rams-into-stalled-car-on-highway-expect-more-of-this/#7e2c1acf4fe5
======
Piskvorrr
Of course I expect more of this with more actual distance driven - but still,
the end result is impressive (driver "walked away with minor bruises").

The more I drive nowadays, the more I think the driving conundrum is
unsolvable, autonomous or not: the proclaimed low risk appetite is in contrast
to actual high risk appetite.

------
hnjim
It's difficult to evaluate these systems by looking at individual failure
cases. Yes, manufacturers must learn from these and improve the systems;
however, it's not clear what would have happened with no assistance system in
use. Ideally we substantially reduce the total number of incidents. It's
difficult to see incidents humans could have easily prevented happen (and
these get a lot of press) but is it a greater good or greater harm? I think
these systems are inevitable and will continue to improve safety for everyone
on the road (not just Tesla, but all the driver assist options). Humans are
poorly suited to drive vehicles--they don't have a sensor suite well suited
for that or sufficient situational awareness.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_vehicle_fatality_rate_in...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_vehicle_fatality_rate_in_U.S._by_year#/media/File:US_traffic_deaths_per_VMT,_VMT,_per_capita,_and_total_annual_deaths.png)

